# 2019 frontier oil change



## Alejandro Reyes (Nov 14, 2020)

Hello, someone knows what oil I must to use on my frontier ?(4 cylinder)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Alejandro Reyes said:


> Hello, someone knows what oil I must to use on my frontier ?(4 cylinder)


Your owner's manual spells it out. If you don't have a manual, the motor oil recommended by Nissan to use is an SAE 5W-30.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

**From the 2019 Frontier's Owner's Manual:

Genuine “Nissan Motor Oil 5W-30” (or equivalent) is recommended. • If the above motor oil (or engine oil) is not available, a synthetic SAE 5W-30 GF-5 SN motor oil (or engine oil) may be used. Damage caused by the use of motor oil (or engine oil) other than as recommended is not covered under NISSAN’s/INFINITI’s New Vehicle Limited Warranty. For additional information, refer to “Engine oil and oil filter recommendation” in this section. 

***

ENGINE OIL AND OIL FILTER RECOMMENDATIONS Selecting the correct oil It is essential to choose the correct grade, quality and viscosity engine oil to ensure satisfactory engine life and performance. For additional information, refer to “Recommended fluids/lubricants and capacities” in this section. NISSAN recommends the use of an energy conserving oil in order to improve fuel economy. Select only engine oils that meet the American Petroleum Institute (API) certification or International Lubricant Standardization and Approval Committee (ILSAC) certification and SAE viscosity standard. These oils have the API certification mark on the front of the container. Oils which do not have the specified quality label should not be used as they could cause engine damage. Oil additives NISSAN does not recommend the use of oil additives. The use of an oil additive is not necessary when the proper oil type is used and maintenance intervals are followed. 

******

QR25DE, Oil capacity w/ filter: 4-7/8 quarts (US)


----------



## Alejandro Reyes (Nov 14, 2020)

smj999smj said:


> **From the 2019 Frontier's Owner's Manual:
> 
> Genuine “Nissan Motor Oil 5W-30” (or equivalent) is recommended. • If the above motor oil (or engine oil) is not available, a synthetic SAE 5W-30 GF-5 SN motor oil (or engine oil) may be used. Damage caused by the use of motor oil (or engine oil) other than as recommended is not covered under NISSAN’s/INFINITI’s New Vehicle Limited Warranty. For additional information, refer to “Engine oil and oil filter recommendation” in this section.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering, I went to the dealer for the oil change, some how they didn't charge me, but they gave me list with of preventive maintenance that is going to cost 800$


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Some Stealerships use gimmicks like that to hook you in and make more money. Why don't you post the list of preventive maintenance that is going to cost 800$. Just curious.


----------



## Alejandro Reyes (Nov 14, 2020)

I'll do it


rogoman said:


> Some Stealerships use gimmicks like that to hook you in and make more money. Why don't you post the list of preventive maintenance that is going to cost 800$. Just curious.


I'll do it, actually I'm looking for the list


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Probably a bunch of upsell services that are not needed, like oil flush, trans flush, coolant flush, brake fluid flush....flush, flush, flush!! Just because the dealer recommends it doesn't necessarily mean the vehicle manufacturer recommends nor requires those services. Follow your owner's or maintenance manual.


----------

